# Portable Mini Photo Studio



## purplehaze (Jan 6, 2009)

Just ran accross this at HF and thought some may be interested.

*Portable Mini Photo Studio* 

Small enclosure, two lights and a tripod.

I'm not sure if I can post the link so I wont.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 6, 2009)

purplehaze said:


> Just ran accross this at HF and thought some may be interested.
> 
> *Portable Mini Photo Studio*
> 
> ...


Sure you can post the link here!


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 6, 2009)

tell me the reason for this original post if there is nothing to share


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2009)

*Photo tent*

Jim, 
I think that he is just sharing information about a photo tent that is available to those who may interested. Apparently you are not.





jimm1 said:


> tell me the reason for this original post if there is nothing to share


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 6, 2009)

The reason for the original post was to share information. Here is the link to the photo tent:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65797

It is the same one I have and I think several others but I did not get mine from HF. Walmart once had the same one and may still have it. More Walmarts available to us than Harbor Freight stores.

How's that for information?
Do a good turn daily!
Don




jimm1 said:


> tell me the reason for this original post if there is nothing to share


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 7, 2009)

Have a similar one that I bought from "Heartland America" for less than the HF price - someone posted this here quite some time ago. I comes with a back drop in blue and neutral grey. I don't use the supplied lamps, but my own.
I like this tent, it is working fine for me.


----------



## smitty9306 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi just wanted to let you guys know that I purchased that setup in November and as of yet have not received it. Item is back ordered. Just wanted to let you know. Looks like an ok setup if they ever get them back in.
                                                                                          Jon


----------



## Dvoigt (Jan 9, 2009)

I've looked at similar systems.... and most of the comments that people make is that the lights aren't strong enough and they just end up replacing them...  Therefore $40 for a tent isn't worth it.  I built my own out of a card board box, issue paper, and poster board for back ground colors... cost me about $3.00


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 9, 2009)

jon, which supplier did you order it from? Thank you.


----------



## smitty9306 (Jan 9, 2009)

Woodlvr I purchased it from harbor freight. 
                                                  Jon


----------



## wdtrnr (Jan 9, 2009)

Purchased similar from a photo shop, tent is great, lights and tripod were junk.  Was not worth what I paid for it. Brought it back the next day and got my $$ back. 


 Lights were unstable, would not stand up or stay still.
 Tripod would not hold securely.
Lights were more like spot lights, not flood lights
Tony


----------

